# Roof rack options for Nissan Frontier



## bikesinmud (Dec 20, 2005)

I've got a '06 Nissan frontier crew cab, with a factory rack. I've put a lift kit and some taller tires on the truck so to get in and out of the garage and parkades won't happen if I install what is recommended by either yakima or thule to haul my bikes. I have two yakima viper bike mounts. Anybody try or know how to install them directly to the stock rails? Or any other options for a roof rack system out their for this truck? Thought I'd ask before I start drilling holes and screw things up.


----------



## Thought Criminal 9 (Apr 25, 2006)

bikesinmud said:


> I've got a '06 Nissan frontier crew cab, with a factory rack. I've put a lift kit and some taller tires on the truck so to get in and out of the garage and parkades won't happen if I install what is recommended by either yakima or thule to haul my bikes. I have two yakima viper bike mounts. Anybody try or know how to install them directly to the stock rails? Or any other options for a roof rack system out their for this truck? Thought I'd ask before I start drilling holes and screw things up.


Buy some 3/8" spring nuts from the plumbing department of a hardware store and stick them in the tracks. Then just screw a simple fork block from Yak or Thule or whatever into the sprin g nuts.


----------



## koala4x4 (Dec 1, 2011)

*how to fit the nissan frontier crew cab roof rack?*



bikesinmud said:


> I've got a '06 Nissan frontier crew cab, with a factory rack. I've put a lift kit and some taller tires on the truck so to get in and out of the garage and parkades won't happen if I install what is recommended by either yakima or thule to haul my bikes. I have two yakima viper bike mounts. Anybody try or know how to install them directly to the stock rails? Or any other options for a roof rack system out their for this truck? Thought I'd ask before I start drilling holes and screw things up.


I have installed it, pls contact me, i can send the fitting instruction to you.
BTW, i know the nissan frontier crew cab roof rack from e bay, it is very nice quality and fastest delivery in 5 days. 
you can search their store name: koala4by4
:thumbsup:


----------



## koala4x4 (Dec 1, 2011)

you also can search the nissan frontier roof rack oem design or koala4x4 from google, you can find the fiitting intruction or get the nissan frontier roof rack oem design as you like.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Or you can not resurrect a thread from 2007!


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

*just go ahead & drill holes in the roof like i did *

I used thule tracks, you need to drill 10 holes in the roof and use plus nuts provided from thule , no need to remove headliner either[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------

